# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Busseja ja junia Hgin mlk:ssa 1965

## Compact

Näytefilminpätkässä (osa: Aloitus) on esityksen puolen välin jälkeen mielenkiintoisia V. J. Huttusen, Helsingin maalaiskunnan, Valtionrautateiden jne. kalustovälähdyksiä Emä-Helsingistä.

http://www.suomenkaitafilmi.fi/vantaa.html

----------

